# What did I do wrong?



## Vache qui rit

I was recently watching a Mad Men episode where a main character, a woman who has fought her way up the corporate ladder while going through a series of personal misfortunes, recounts her observations of happy families and then asks her mentor, "What did I do wrong?" (meaning, why is she unhappy despite her professional success). You get the impression that it's a rhetorical question, but she would also like an answer if he has one to offer.

I found myself wondering how someone would pose that question in German because "Was habe ich falsch gemacht?" sounded potentially too literal, like asking for a teacher's help with a math problem. I'm looking for a question that would fit in a more abstract context, like being unexpectedly dumped.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ger4

One way of making it sound more like a rhetorical question (or perhaps 'half-rhetorical', in a way) would be to insert _denn_ (lit.: then) and _nur_ (lit.: only), for instance. Literally this wouldn't make much sense in English (I guess) but in German it can give a question a slightly different tone: _Was habe ich denn nur falsch gemacht? _


----------



## cuore romano

More often you hear not a question but a normal sentence:
_Irgendetwas muss ich falsch gemacht haben._

Using _muss_ shows your "sadness", so you expect and mostly get some consoling words.


----------



## Kajjo

_Was hab ich bloß falsch gemacht?_

Simple and almost literal, but very idiomatic. CR suggestion is idiomatic, too.


----------



## Vache qui rit

So it seems my guess wasn't as far off the mark as I'd thought. Thanks again, everyone, for your insight!


----------



## bearded

An Muttersprachler:  ist W_as hab ich Falsches gemacht _nicht korrekt - oder nur nicht idiomatisch?  Ich denke an eine mögliche Antwort _Nichts Falsches hast du gemacht _(als Alternative zu _Nichts hast du falsch gemacht)._
Bisher ist nur _Was hab ich (denn/bloß) falsch gemacht _in Betracht gezogen worden.
 Für Aufklärung danke ich im Voraus.

In English: is the version _Was hab ich Falsches gemacht? _also possible and correct?


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Interessant, so eine Frage würde ich anders formulieren, nämlich: _"Habe ich was Falsches gemacht?"_


----------



## bearded

Darth Nihilus said:


> Interessant, so eine Frage würde ich anders formulieren, nämlich: _"Habe ich was Falsches gemacht?"_


Aber die Bedeutung wäre dann anders, denke ich.  Bei  'habe ich was Falsches gemacht' (zweifellos korrekt) weiß der Anfrager wirklich nicht, ob er etwas Falsches gemacht hat.  Bei 'was habe ich falsch gemacht/was habe ich Falsches gemacht' nimmt der Anfrager in Kauf, etwas Falsches gemacht zu haben - er weiß nur nicht, was.
Ich hoffe, von Muttersprachlern doch noch eine Antwort auf meine #6 zu bekommen.


----------



## Shiratori99

bearded man said:


> An Muttersprachler:  ist W_as hab ich Falsches gemacht _nicht korrekt - oder nur nicht idiomatisch?  Ich denke an eine mögliche Antwort _Nichts Falsches hast du gemacht _(als Alternative zu _Nichts hast du falsch gemacht). _Für Aufklärung danke ich im Voraus.
> 
> In English: is the version _Was hab ich Falsches gemacht? _also possible and correct?



Auf jeden Fall nicht idiomatisch. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es grammatikalisch korrekt ist.


----------



## Frieder

bearded man said:


> W_as hab ich Falsches gemacht_



Wenn du dich zu Unrecht beschuldigt fühlst, dann kannst du sagen: "Was habe ich denn Falsches gemacht?"

Auch die Warnung "Mach (jetzt bloß) nichts Falsches" ist idiomatisch.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> W_as hab ich Falsches gemacht?_



Grammatisch korrekt, aber wenig idiomatisch. Ich würde immer _"Was habe ich denn falsch gemacht?" _fragen.

_



			Nichts Falsches hast du gemacht
		
Click to expand...

_Das klingt dermaßen nicht-idiomatisch, dass ich drüber nachgedacht habe, ob es nicht sogar falsch ist. Ist aber nur eine unübliche Wortstellung.



> Nichts hast du falsch gemacht.


Vielleicht als starke Betonung auf "Nichts" möglich. Aber idiomatisch eigentlich: _Du hast nichts falsch gemacht!_


----------



## bearded

Wenn anstatt 'falsch' ein anderes Adjektiv gewählt wird, z.B. 'unvernünftig', dann dürfte die Frage _was hab ich Unvernünftiges gemacht? _wohl idiomatisch klingen.  Die grammatische Struktur des Satzes ist dieselbe wie bei _was habe ich Falsches gemacht?  _ 
Ist  der Grund, warum
_was hab ich Falsches gemacht / du hast nichts Falsches gemacht_ 
nicht idiomatisch klingt, und
_was hab ich falsch gemacht / du hast nichts falsch gemacht_
hingegen idiomatisch klingt
vielleicht der, dass im Deutschen _falsch machen_ sozusagen eine Einheit bildet, wie ein theoretisches Verb _falschmachen (_Partizip _falschgemacht)?  _Was natürlich mit _unvernünftig _unmöglich wäre-
Euren Meinungen hierzu sehe ich im Voraus dankend entgegen.


----------



## Frieder

Möglicherweise hast du recht.

Eine Formulierung fiel mir noch ein: "Hab' ich was Falsches gesagt?", wenn plötzlich betretenes Schweigen herrscht .


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Ist  der Grund, warum
> _was hab ich Falsches gemacht / du hast nichts Falsches gemacht_
> nicht idiomatisch klingt, und
> _was hab ich falsch gemacht / du hast nichts falsch gemacht_
> hingegen idiomatisch klingt
> vielleicht der, dass im Deutschen _falsch machen_ sozusagen eine Einheit bildet, wie ein theoretisches Verb _falschmachen (_Partizip _falschgemacht)?  _Was natürlich mit _unvernünftig _unmöglich wäre


Ja, dein Sprachgefühl ist immer wieder erstaunlich gut. Ich denke, dass diese Begründung sehr gut ist. Auf mich wirkt sie zumindest sehr stimmig.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> dein Sprachgefühl ist immer wieder erstaunlich gut


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Vache qui rit

bearded man said:


> Wenn anstatt 'falsch' ein anderes Adjektiv gewählt wird, z.B. 'unvernünftig', dann dürfte die Frage _was hab ich Unvernünftiges gemacht? _wohl idiomatisch klingen.  Die grammatische Struktur des Satzes ist dieselbe wie bei _was habe ich Falsches gemacht?  _
> Ist  der Grund, warum
> _was hab ich Falsches gemacht / du hast nichts Falsches gemacht_
> nicht idiomatisch klingt, und
> _was hab ich falsch gemacht / du hast nichts falsch gemacht_
> hingegen idiomatisch klingt
> vielleicht der, dass im Deutschen _falsch machen_ sozusagen eine Einheit bildet, wie ein theoretisches Verb _falschmachen (_Partizip _falschgemacht)?  _Was natürlich mit _unvernünftig _unmöglich wäre-
> Euren Meinungen hierzu sehe ich im Voraus dankend entgegen.



Könnte man den Unterschied auch dadurch erklären, dass "falsch" in diesem Zusammenhang nicht als substantives Adjektiv wirkt, sondern als Adverb, das sich auf "habe gemacht" bezieht? Das heißt, das, was man gemacht hat, wäre nicht unbedingt falsch, aber man hätte es auf der falschen Weise gemacht. So drücken wir den Begriff immerhin im Englischen aus; sonst würde es heißen, "What wrong did I do?"


----------



## Darth Nihilus

bearded man said:


> Aber die Bedeutung wäre dann anders, denke ich.  Bei  'habe ich was Falsches gemacht' (zweifellos korrekt) weiß der Anfrager wirklich nicht, ob er etwas Falsches gemacht hat.  Bei 'was habe ich falsch gemacht/was habe ich Falsches gemacht' nimmt der Anfrager in Kauf, etwas Falsches gemacht zu haben - er weiß nur nicht, was.
> Ich hoffe, von Muttersprachlern doch noch eine Antwort auf meine #6 zu bekommen.



Nicht unbedingt, bearded. Ich betrachte _"habe ich was Falsches gemacht"_ als eine rhetorische Frage. Man weiß ja schon, dass er etwas Falsches gemacht hat, aber will sowas mit Ironie angeben.


----------



## Sepia

bearded man said:


> An Muttersprachler:  ist W_as hab ich Falsches gemacht _nicht korrekt - oder nur nicht idiomatisch?  Ich denke an eine mögliche Antwort _Nichts Falsches hast du gemacht _(als Alternative zu _Nichts hast du falsch gemacht)._
> Bisher ist nur _Was hab ich (denn/bloß) falsch gemacht _in Betracht gezogen worden.
> Für Aufklärung danke ich im Voraus.
> 
> In English: is the version _Was hab ich Falsches gemacht? _also possible and correct?


 
Es reicht ja nicht, dass es idiomatisch korrekt ist - es muss auch das aussagen, was wir wollen. Ich finde nicht, dass es die gleiche Aussage ist wie in  "What did I do wrong?"


----------



## bearded

@ Vache qui rit
Ja, Deine Erklärung ergänzt  meine und steht nicht im Widerspruch dazu, scheint es mir.  Die trennbaren Teilchen haben bei solchen Verben oft die Funktion eines Adverbs (ich gehe ab/ich komme heraus: ab und heraus sind Adverbien, wie auch 'gut' bei gutheißen - und 'falsch' bei *falschmachen).

@ Darth Nihilus
Du hast Recht.  Als rhetorische/ironische Frage hatte ich Deinen Satz zuerst nicht aufgefasst.

@  Sepia 
Bitte lass mich wissen, welcher semantische Unterschied Deiner Ansicht nach zwischen den Aussagen _What did I do wrong? _und _Was hab ich Falsches gemacht? _besteht (wenn möglich: wie würde _Was hab ich Falsches gemacht? _auf Englisch besser lauten?). Danke.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> @  Sepia
> Bitte lass mich wissen, welcher semantische Unterschied Deiner Ansicht nach zwischen den Aussagen _What did I do wrong? _und _Was hab ich Falsches gemacht? _besteht (wenn möglich: wie würde _Was hab ich Falsches gemacht? _auf Englisch besser lauten?). Danke.


 
Grob der gleiche Unterschied, den auch lachende Kuh schon erwähnte: "What did I do wrong" vs. "What wrong did I do" (meine dramatisierte Version davon: "What wrongdoing did I commit?").
Im Deutschen sieht's zusätzlich so aus, dass "was Falsches" stark in Richtung Singular geht. Es erweckt den Eindruck, als ob sich alles um *eine* falsche Handlung drehte. Bei "falsch gemacht" ist dem nicht so, weil "machen" eine anhaltende Aktion unterstellt, der Zeitraum ist dabei zwar sehr flexibel (von Millisekunden bis zur Unendlichkeit), aber es ist eben immer ein Zeitraum - und der wird vom Kontext vorgegeben.


----------



## bearded

Danke, manfy, ich sehe jetzt den Unterschied - obwohl die Antwort auf beide Frageformulierungen letztendlich dieselbe sein könnte.. Nur einen Zweifel habe ich noch: ist _What wrong did I do? _wirklich gutes Englisch / guter Stil?


----------



## manfy

Ich bin kein Muttersprachler, aber das klingt für mich sehr idiomatisch. Aber Vorsicht, es ist auf ganz spezielle Anwendungen beschränkt! Du darfst es nicht als direktes Synonym zu "What did I do wrong?" sehen!!
Und hier, das Substantiv "wrong" hat eine tiefere Bedeutung als das deutsche "Fehler"! It's hard to explain ...


----------



## Vache qui rit

Als Muttersprachler kann ich beteuern, dass "What wrong did I do?", im Gegensatz zu "What did I do wrong?", zwar keine feste Redewendung ist, aber grammatisch vollkommen korrekt. Ich müsste auch hervorheben, dass "wrong" als Substantiv eher literarisch oder ernst klingt und in der alltäglichen Sprache meist ausfällt: "What did I do?", zum Beispiel wenn man scharf angesprochen wird, ohne, dass der Anlass dazu festgelegt wird (manchmal heißt es, der Sprecher weiß genau, was er falsch gemacht hat, spielt aber lieber den Unschuldigen).


----------



## exgerman

Like vache qui rit, I understand "What wrong did I do?" as "Welch Unrecht habe ich da getan?", a somewhat elevated expression, as I try to convey by using the form welch instead of welches.

In the original context, "What did I do wrong?" means something like "Was habe ich denn da falsch gemacht?" or "Wie habe ich mich denn dabei vertan?"


----------

